# Sleeping out in the open?



## BaileyDriskill (Feb 3, 2019)

My little guy has always only been able to sleep in a snuggle sack or covered up in some way. Recently, he’s started sleeping out in the open in his cage. When he’s in his play pen, he’s always been quick to run into his sack as soon as I placed it inside. Now he has started to ignore it from time to time and just curl up and sleep or rest in his play pen. To me, it seems like this could be positive. Like he’s getting more comfortable and doesn’t feel the need to hide all the time. But what do you guys think? He’s about 6 months old.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! This is definitely a positive behavior. He knows he has the option of the sack, but he’s formed a trust to know that he’ll be okay in the open. Wild hedgehogs are way down towards the bottom of the food chain, so hiding is their go to response, but captive bred hedgehogs can form that bond with you and with their surroundings. Great job! He could too just be getting warm in the sack and coming out to cool off a bit!
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe it’s hot in the snuggle sack?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

My hedgehog has three "beds" in her cage -- a snuggle sack, a large igloo, and a small, tight ferret tube bent into a crescent moon shape. She alternates between the three of them every few weeks, and sometimes sleeps at the base of her wheel or even... sigh... in her litter box. As long as your hedgehog is eating, drinking, wheeling, and hasn't become less friendly or more grumpy recently, he should be fine. Try giving him a few more places to sleep.


----------

